# Just some paintings..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi! If i have shown you guys this before i am sorry :3 
(Its extreamly hard to light and photograph oils, so sorry..)

This is the frog...









I am not sure if i have shown you guys the goldfish but lemmie know if you wanna see it.. lol

I know i showed them off to wilson.. :3

If anyone knows of a good place to have prints made please let me know. Heaps of my family want copies...

If anyone wants any work done, just let me know ^^


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's really good!! i wanna see the gold fish!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's pretty cool Ciddian. The goldfish painting is fun-kay .


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

You painted that?! Its awesome!! I wish I was good at art


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh Ontario, i am sure you could make something wonderful. I will not lie.. making art that -you- actually enjoy is the hardest of all.. lol

These are the goldies... Sorry if i have posted them before ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are really really good. The frog is good for realism but the goldfish one is very impressionistic and yet true enough to life that you can tell what kind of goldfish they are. They're good enough that I'd pay money for them. Especially the one of the fish.

Your ability with lighting is very impressive too and your contrast is fantastic especially on the frog... wicked stuff


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks pablo  I would love to give you a print if i ever find a place with a big enough scanning bed ^^


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Those are very good! You are extremely talented. If you can get pablo to offer up a compliment like that you know they have to be good!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thanks pablo  I would love to give you a print if i ever find a place with a big enough scanning bed ^^


Kinko's, Yonge and St Clair. It'll cost you... hard... but they'll do it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty Jrs...  Pablo is not a bad guy! LOL Right pablo? 

I think i might end up doing that.. Or maybe taking a good digital photo. 
I actually found a printing place just down the street.. So when i get time i will get a quote.

I'll see if my uncle can help out.. He's got a graphics company too  I compleatly forgot.. lol

Thanks everyone. I hope i get some time this holiday to sit down and do something new...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Holy sh*t!

Those paintings are craazy... now give me one for my bday (today)!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey brian! You know what....

If you give me a good photo of one of your cute foggies i'll do a small one for you  It will take me a while if you dont mind ^^

Happy b-day buddy!  Get spoiled n stuff :3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol!

Deal, I'll try and find some good snaps for you.


----------

